

Microsoft: Prove you're human by reading and regurgitating an ad - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Microsofts_latest_idea_Prove_youre_human_by_reading_an_ad_54859922.html

======
DanielStraight
As much as I hate both ads and captchas, this is actually kinda brilliant.

